# Runt query??



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I was just wondering if anyone has experience with the development of runts. My Molly is 6 1/2 months old now, I knew when I brought her home that she was the runt from the litter of 9. Some people have told me that she could grow to 'normal' size, others have said that she could end up the biggest of all 9! She is small (20kgs) and whilst I love her to pieces and her size does not bother me I am wondering if it's just one of those things where it is individual as to end adult size. I have seen a few of her siblings in the last month or so and they are much bigger than her...the largest was 12kgs heavier than her 4 weeks ago! Thats over half Molly! Thank you in advance for any comments


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Oopps forgot to add a photo....this is from a week ago and is her next to a 13 month old (HUNTER). Not the best pic either.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

My Molly was the runt too and she is now heavier then most of her litter mates( 55lbs)


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh that is good to know thank you! Although whe you say MY Molly, I assume you mean MINE after the swap LOL


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Don't worry I will fatten up and spoil my new Molly Moo!!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Ah good...thank you in advance LOL


----------

